# 55g stocking



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I have an empty and cycled 55. I want some fish that are either very nice looking or very aggressive or something in between. The fish must all be able to be in it for life. I dont want anything peaceful and ugly. What would you suggest?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Angelfish or gourami´s


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> Angelfish or gourami´s
> [snapback]1185820[/snapback]​


That sounds pretty peacefull to me....









Personally I would go for some kind of puffer(s) or even a small staying serra specie


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Salvinis are agressive plus they only grow to 6" to 8". plus they look pretty good.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

any other ideas?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

go with the sal. i have one in with a texas and two oscars. the sal owns the tank and is the smallest


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How about some African jewel cichlids. They can be really mean, they're absolutely GORGEOUS (one of the nicest fresh water fish ever), grow to about 6" I believe. You could probably manage keeping some congo tetras in with them too. Congos are nice, get to about 5" or so and get some great colours as well.

Just my thought on the matter.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Would a smallmouth bass work for a little while if i can get one small enough(say 4") and raise it until it is 10" or so?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thought you said _for life_.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

didnt hyphen have a topic for this?

well anyway ill just, once again, recommend IMO the "perfect" starter set-up

1 Green Terror

6 Silver Dollars

1 L190 Royal Pleco

there yall go, that should be an easy to maintain, really entertaining, and inexpensive to purchese


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Malawis


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> Would a smallmouth bass work for a little while if i can get one small enough(say 4") and raise it until it is 10" or so?
> [snapback]1187972[/snapback]​


It will work for about 4 months.........they grow really fast.

You can go with bichirs, firmouths, convicts, Greent Terrors, a Jack Dempsey, African Cichlids, African Pike, African Knifefish, A bluegill, various Synodontis Catfish, or some angelfish and gouramis.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Exodon Paradoxus-they are very beautiful they get about 3-4 inches and they are schooling fish that NEVER stop swimming....they eat frozen foods and flakes and they are mean as hell...they have 16 teeth which is why they are also called "bucktooth" tetras


----------

